# F.S. Phenom II Asus Computer -100.00 off



## zer0_c00l (Jun 5, 2009)

*F.S. Phenom II Asus Computer -800.00 Shipped*

$800.00 shipped in US  Specs in my Sig!    ! 125.00 off what its going new for on Newegg...  i keep it at 3.2ghz only overclocked for benching  ...  Comes with Optional Side Window (have to buy seperate) and Thermaltake drive expansion as seen in pics gives you 1 extra 120 mm fan in front  .......................................... comes loaded with vista x64 ultimate i have a paypal i use for selling on Ebay just let me know thanks guys


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 6, 2009)

Why ya sellin?


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jun 6, 2009)

my chevy Tahoe needs major repair (knocking rod).... so this will atleast cover the hours   i really hate to sell it but i have no choice and nothing else worth anything


----------



## just a noob (Jun 6, 2009)

your left kidney is worth something to someone  sorry for that bump there :S


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jun 6, 2009)

just a noob said:


> your left kidney is worth something to someone  sorry for that bump there :S



i wanna keep it


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 6, 2009)

zer0_c00l said:


> my chevy Tahoe needs major repair (knocking rod).... so this will atleast cover the hours   i really hate to sell it but i have no choice and nothing else worth anything



Should have got one of those extended warranties that i get bugged about every day on my cell phone for the 1998 saturn that i dont/have never owned...(stupid telemarketers, but there are some good extended warranties out there)


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 6, 2009)

zer0_c00l said:


> i wanna keep it



Bah stop being sentimental...god gave you 2 for a reason 


*bump* btw 800 bucks is a tad outrageous for man hours....shame you don't live in Missouri we could replace it for Dinner and some beers.


----------



## bullzi (Jun 6, 2009)

zero this is the chance to educate yourself on modern direct fuel injection engines , save some bucks and buy the chilton book!

good luck to ya.. our '99 suburban did the same thing.


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jun 6, 2009)

bullzi said:


> zero this is the chance to educate yourself on modern direct fuel injection engines , save some bucks and buy the chilton book!
> 
> good luck to ya.. our '99 suburban did the same thing.



mines a '99


----------



## ScOuT (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a nice rig for $825 shipped For the people who don't build em...you should dive on this.

Bump...


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jun 6, 2009)

ty Scout


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jun 7, 2009)

BUMP Some new pics added     sorry a little dusty, but i will take it apart and clean it before shipping!


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 7, 2009)

zer0_c00l said:


> BUMP Some new pics added     sorry a little dusty, but i will take it apart and clean it before shipping!



If you end up parting it out, i might possibly be interested in the HDD, got an emachines here with a hdd thats dyin...


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jun 7, 2009)

bump $800.00 shipped


----------



## barney.stinson (Jun 7, 2009)

Man what do you think after you sell the rig will your superpi score be replaced or not


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jun 7, 2009)

ya pretty soon


----------



## barney.stinson (Jun 7, 2009)

YOUR NAME WILL BE OFF IT Imagine that keep the comp make friends with a mechnical engineer and your car will be repaired for free
or try this
http://www.2carpros.com/makes/chevy/tahoe.htm


----------



## zer0_c00l (Jun 9, 2009)

Bump for Dusted out Cleaned tower with pics


----------



## teamhex (Jun 9, 2009)

Really? Issues with late 90'z Chevy? My moms burban is at 200k and running strong. Dads 01 Silverado is at 160k, tranny went out though, lol. He pulls alot though so I guess 150k on a tranny isn't bad if you abuse it.


----------

